# Jobsite Bathrooms



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I use my dump truck alot. Climb up in the box and you are good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I had a guy come help me sheet a floor once, he decided to use the portable toilet, by the time he was out, we had the whole floor sheeted. It's ridiculous, the people that spend 15 minutes or longer in the bathroom, I always wonder what they're really doing in there.


 
spanking the monkey???


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Brickie said:


> spanking the monkey???


Guess we'll never know.


----------



## wheeler (Feb 8, 2009)

our s.o.p. is 1 port-of-jon for every 7 personnel on the job, no his / hers, maintain sanitary conditions, and these days we're starting to keep hand wipes and anti-bacterial lotions. costs us about $100 / month / jon for sanitary, reasonably graffiti free facilities.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow poop training. I'm sure there's a continuing education course for that. Or is it like riding a bike?

The HO can choose to provide facilities or pay for a PC.


----------



## Ten Fingers (Nov 5, 2006)

Park truck strategically, open door, face towards the hinges, look around, pee fast.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

For real big jobs, I bring my 5th wheel trailer as the mobile office and it's got a john with showers. I just hookup the grey water dump to one of the sewer manholes.


----------



## HomeElements (Nov 9, 2009)

crovello said:


> I have a great story about job site bathrooms.
> 
> My plumber was on a job without a working bathroom. It was in a really shady area and did not want to leave his tools behind and leave and he really didn't want to pack everything up just to go to the bathroom so what could he do. He headed to his van, dumped out a box that had plumbing fittings in it and did his buisness. He then grabbed the duct tape and taped the box tight as a drum. He didn't want to leave it in the van to stink things up so he put it outside on the sidewalk. He went back into the building and before he could close the door a punk kid came running down the sidewalk, grabbed the box and ran. I am sure he thought he was getting something he could sell to get high. I can only smile when I think of the look on his face when he finally wrestled that box open to see what he stole :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing: that is terrific.

old box -$1.00
couple feet of duct tape - $.02
stinky load - $free
looky on happy crakheads face - priceless


----------



## cbfx3 (Aug 25, 2009)

I once worked for a GC that would piss right on the floor.. Once some of my co-workers spotted a dewalt box laying in the road. They were fighting each other over who got the goods. The guy that opened it got a nice suprise


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I worked for a framing company where if someone had to piss, you would just piss, no need in taking the time walking to the porta potty. We would piss out windows, or just stand on second story floors and piss off the side.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

worked with a few guys who did that, one was a redbull fiend, in the winter there would be neon green stains in the snow.....

another nasty story, the oldtimer on the crew who mostly handled small taping jobs, painting and warrenty issues was on site during the framing faze of a larger job, had to **** and there wasnt a bathroom on site so he went in a empty paint can then stuck it in the tool trailer...not a nice thing to find considering it was summer.....


----------



## HomeElements (Nov 9, 2009)

Way back when I was working for this painting contractor we had a guy that came in daily hung over and smelling like he just took a bath in beer. We had spent the previous day telling him to be sure to check any cut buckets he left around as the drywall guys would use them to do their business.

The following day we took some stained grade puddy and made a complete resemblence of a turd and a strip of carpet pad and smeared a little puddy on it and droped it in his cut bucket.

A little while later we heard him screaming for the boss Bearny!!!! Bearny!!!!! we all came in and he was saying look!!!! look what they did!!!! Of course the boss was in on it. The guy was saying ohhh, I smell it!!!! Of course there was no smell other than puddy it was all in his mind. The boss reaches down in the bucket and picks out the fake turd, the guy just lost his lunch... Gross, but hilarious...


----------

